# Dream Theater 7 String tracks



## omentremor (May 30, 2006)

Hey
Looking for some new songs to learn. I've been struggling to find any songs. Can someone give me list of DT's 7 string tracks. Also any other bands appreciated I know.
Darkane (baritone tuning, good enough)
Carcass
Nile
Hypocrisy
Morbid Angel
Cannibal Corpse
Nevermore
Soilwork
Soulfly
Sepultura
James LaBrie
Strapping Young Lad
Arch Enemy
Emporer
Fear Factory
Asesino
Brujeria
-
Any others?


----------



## Michael (May 30, 2006)

*Dream Theater*
This Dying Soul
The Mirror 
In The Name Of God (It's actually on a sixstring in C standard but is good for 7's too)

They have way, way more with sevenstrings. 

*Nevermore* (they have a lot, but these are my favorites)
Narcosynthesis
The River Dragon Has Come
We Disinteorate
This Godless Endeavor
Born
The Heart Collector
Ambivelent (sp?)
I, Voyager


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 30, 2006)

a change of seasons

good tabs found here:
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/dream_theater_tabs.htm


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

On Seven?
The Mirror
Lie (awesome solo)
Glass Prison (I think)
A Change of Seasons
Caught in a Web
Let Me Breathe
The Dance of Eternity

&#8230;much much more

A few of the bands you listed (Arch Enemy, Sepultura&#8230 don't use sevens ever. Fear Factory pretty much uses sevens on all of their old stuff.


----------



## Mark. A (May 30, 2006)

"You don't need to tune down to be heavy" Max from Sepultura

What I say: Get a 7 and keep it in standard 

Anyway, I can't believe you forgot Meshuggah


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

That's funny, for someone who thinks tuning down is not necessary, he sure does tune down often.


----------



## Mark. A (May 30, 2006)

They didn't tube down in the earlier days did they?


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

I haven't followed them that closely, just that all of their really cool riffs are in D or lower.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 30, 2006)

This Dying Soul is done on a seven. Don't know why i don't hear more about that song, cuz Train of Thought is my fav album and i think everything on there rocks. Be careful what people tell you is done on a 7 by DT tho. Unless you def hear a low B, Petrucci's playing a 6-string (often in C - standard tuning down 2 whole steps). I know a number of tracks on Awake were done on a 7, but I don't know which ones.

And yeah, glass prison is on a 7. It's the reason i bought one!


----------



## No ConeSS (May 30, 2006)

New Lacuna Coil, and new Evergrey are both 7 string discs, iirc.


----------



## abyssalservant (May 30, 2006)

Probably because Train of Thought isn't most people's favorite DT album.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2006)

Most of Adagio's stuff...
Linear Sphere
Biomechanical
Arcturus
Jag Panzer
Spiral Architect (pretty sure Steinar plays a seven at some point)


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

omentremor said:


> Hey
> Looking for some new songs to learn. I've been struggling to find any songs. Can someone give me list of DT's 7 string tracks. Also any other bands appreciated I know.
> Darkane (baritone tuning, good enough)
> Carcass
> ...



*Carcass*: All Carcass is: B-E-A-D-F#-B
*Nile*: All Nile is: A-E-A-D-F#-B
*Hypocrisy*: All songs mostly B-E-A-D-F#-B, occasionally drop A ("Apocalyptic Hybrid", "Let The Knife Do The Talking (!)"). By the way, "The Arrival" might be the best album ever 
*Morbid Angel*: I believe the first 7-string songs appear on "Covenant". Some notables include: "Nothing Is Not", "Where The Slim Lives", "World Of Shit", "God of Emptiness", "He Who Sleeps". All their albums since Covenant switch between 7-string (Bb) to 6-string (Eb). The only exception is their album "Gateways of Annihilation" which every song is played on a 7-string.
*Cannibal Corpse*: CC started using 7-strings on their 1996 album "Vile". About half of the songs on Vile were in a 7-string Bb tuning ("Perverse Suffering", "Bloodlands", "Monolith", etc). The others were in drop C# on a 6. Every subsequent album since Vile has been comprised 100% of 7-string tunes, still in the Bb tuning. The only exception is on their newest album "Kill", in which the final track "Infinite Misery" they drop the low Bb to Ab.
*Nevermore*: Every album since "Dead Heart In A Dead World" has been 100% 7-string, once again a Bb tuning. Similarly to CC, on Nevermore's newest album "This Godless Endeavor", there are two songs where they drop their low Bb to Ab. These songs are "Sentient 6" and "Sell My Heart For Stones".
*Soilwork*: all Soilwork are 6-string B-E-A-D-F#-B tuning.
*Soulfly*: once again, 6-strings. All their songs on their first few albums were in B-E-A-D-F#-B except "Eye For An Eye" (G), "No" (Ab), "Boom" (A), "The Prophet" (A), "Enterfaith" (A). I don't know about their latest 2 albums as much, but I think it's more of the same, although I think a few of the songs on their newest disc are in DGCFAD tuniing.
*Sepultura*: Chaos AD = DGCFAD, Roots = B-E-A-D-F#-B (slightly flat, like in the middle of B and Bb). Everything in the post max era has been in Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb or DCGFAD.
*SYL*: I know in the past they used some weird open C tuning. The only 7-string album is their latest "Alien", which I believed used a tuning like GCGCxxx.
*Arch Enemy*: I believe 90% of their stuff is in C standard tuning (C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C), with the exception of a few in Bb and a few in A. Some that are in Bb include "Behind the Smile" and "Savage Messiah" off their "Wages of Sin" album and "Leader of the Rats" off "Anthems of Rebellion". Anthems also has two songs in A, which are "Instinct" and "Dehumanization". All the songs on their new album are in C.
*Emperor*: The only Emperor disc with 7-string tunes on it, is their amazing, grossly underrated/underappreciated album - "Prometheus". The entire disc is in BEADGBE tuning. Some of my favorite songs on that to play along with are "In The Wordless Chamber" and "Depraved".
*Fear Factory*: Soul of a New Machine and Demanufacture albums are entirely B-E-A-D-F#-B. On "Obsolete", most of the songs were in ADCGFAD tuning, with the exceptions being "Hi-Tech Hate" and "Resurrection" which were in B. On "Digimortal", it's the same deal. Mostly in A, a few in B, and two of them are in G (Acres of Skin, Invisible Wounds). On "Archetype", it's all in B except for "Act of God" and "Drones". As far as "Transgression", hell if I know, fuck that piece of shit album.
*Asesino*: I believe it's all in Dino's ADGCFAD tuning.

Any others? Well... the At The Gates album "Slaughter of the Soul" which is in B standard is fun to play along with. If you like doomy stuff, the Cathedral album "Endtyme" (such as the song "Melancholy Emperor") is in Bb, heavy as bricks. Much of the recent 2 Dimmu Borgir albums are in 7-string BEADGBE tuning, despite what the moron tabbers out there say. Old Man's Child's last 2 albums as well are in B. If you're into heavy rock stuff, all of Orgy's albums are in Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb tuning. 

I hope that was comprehensive enough for you!


----------



## jim777 (May 30, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> This Dying Soul is done on a seven. Don't know why i don't hear more about that song, cuz Train of Thought is my fav album and i think everything on there rocks. Be careful what people tell you is done on a 7 by DT tho. Unless you def hear a low B, Petrucci's playing a 6-string (often in C - standard tuning down 2 whole steps). I know a number of tracks on Awake were done on a 7, but I don't know which ones.
> 
> And yeah, glass prison is on a 7. It's the reason i bought one!



Yeah, lots of TOT is on C tuned 6's. Sounds great though


----------



## telecaster90 (May 30, 2006)

I think these are all the DT songs
with 7's

6:00
Caught in a Web
Lie
The Mirror
Just Let Me Breathe
The Dance of Eternity
The Glass Prison
I've seen The Great Debate tabs in B D A D G B E, so I guess that one. 
Blind Faith is in Drop A
This Dying Soul
Then Panic Attack and These Walls are on Baritones.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2006)

Just to clarify, on the recent Nevermore stuff, 'I, Voyager' and 'Psalm of Lydia' are sixes in drop C#.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Just to clarify, on the recent Nevermore stuff, 'I, Voyager' and 'Psalm of Lydia' are sixes in drop C#.



I'm pretty sure that's incorrect. I definitely hear lower notes than C#, the low Bb is definitely there. "I, Voyager" is definitely in Bb. Psalm of Lydia sounds like it could be, but just because you don't hear notes lower than C# doesn't mean he wasn't using his 7-strings. In fact I've seen videos of him playing that song with his 7-string.


----------



## Ripptyde (May 30, 2006)

I think Petrucci used a 6 in drop A on "These Walls" from _Octavarium_.
Great track, btw.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Great post above, Nick.  E-rep, mondo. Nice job.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I'm pretty sure that's incorrect. I definitely hear lower notes than C#, the low Bb is definitely there. "I, Voyager" is definitely in Bb. Psalm of Lydia sounds like it could be, but just because you don't hear notes lower than C# doesn't mean he wasn't using his 7-strings. In fact I've seen videos of him playing that song with his 7-string.



I've read in various interviews, and his guitar world columns that that's what they did...Could be it was one guitar in C# and another in Bflat...



Ripptyde said:


> I think Petrucci used a 6 in drop A on "These Walls" from _Octavarium_.
> Great track, btw.



That was a baritone in A standard.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

I don't know about the Psalm of Lydia, but 'I, Voyager' is definitely in Bb. Back then they only had one guitarist in the studio so I don't see why there'd be two tunings in the same song. Whatever though, all Nevermore rules. Who cares


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> stuff





vBulletin messsage said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to zimbloth again.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

haha, its the thought that counts


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> *Hypocrisy*: All songs mostly B-E-A-D-F#-B, occasionally drop A ("Apocalyptic Hybrid", "Let The Knife Do The Talking (!)"). By the way, "The Arrival" might be the best album ever
> *Nevermore*: Every album since "Dead Heart In A Dead World" has been 100% 7-string, once again a Bb tuning. Similarly to CC, on Nevermore's





Hypocrisy also uses D Standard, sometimes. like on Abducted, Killing Art is in D Standard, but they later play it live in B. 
According to jeff in guitar world, nevermore also drop tuned on Psalm of Lydia. They tuned down the 6th string. i think they left the 7th alone though.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

D standard? Yeah, I don't like old Hypocrisy so I didn't even think about that. I mainly like "The Arrival", "Virus" and "Hypocrisy". The songs I do like on old Hypocrisy discs were in B so I assumed they were always in B. Assumption's the mother of all fuckups


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2006)

most of their best stuff is tuned down.. 
I also forgot to mention on Osculum Obscenum, they tune to A. (in 1992 i guess that would've made them the lowest tuned, eh? the only band to tune that low at the time was Bolt Thrower, in Bb. If i remember right..)


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Cathedral was doing that in 1991 I think. You could be right though.


----------



## Digital Black (May 30, 2006)

Dance of Eternity is one of my personal favs.

For DT. "Home" is in Drop D, but can be easily modified to work on a 7 without retuning. Most of "As I AM" is pretty easy to play even though it's in C.
"Blind Faith" can be adopted to fit Standard 7 tuning as well. Tune your 7 to Bb and you can play "panic Attack" very easily.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2006)

I've always played the riff from 'Home' on my seven, although I knew it didn't go lower than D...


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

Reworking songs in D on seven in standard is fun, and often challenging.

Try doing Symphony X's Divine Wings of Tragedy on seven in standard. The part with the pedal open string gets to be a pain, but when you go to play other things later, you feel you can play any pedal you want. Plus, you can actually add the low C into the C5 chords.


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Try doing Symphony X's Divine Wings of Tragedy on seven in standard. The part with the pedal open string gets to be a pain, but when you go to play other things later, you feel you can play any pedal you want. Plus, you can actually add the low C into the C5 chords.



Wow, you just inspired me to try something else to practice. Not necessarily that band/song, but that idea in general.


----------



## omentremor (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comprehensive guide, Zimbloth. I don't mind if It's in BEADF#B. I heard Behemoth have a couple of tracks in Bb or something. Anyone know which ones they are. Can anyone tell me where I can get tabs for the new nevermore album besides Born and Final Product.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

omentremor said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive guide, Zimbloth. I don't mind if It's in BEADF#B. I heard Behemoth have a couple of tracks in Bb or something. Anyone know which ones they are. Can anyone tell me where I can get tabs for the new nevermore album besides Born and Final Product.



You're welcome. Yes, on the last two Behemoth albums "Demigod" and "Zos Kia Cultus", Nergal is using 7-strings tuned to Bb in some of the tracks. Some highlights of these include: "Slaves Shall Serve", "The Nephilim Rising", "As Above So Below", "Zos Kia Cultus" and "Mysterium Coniunctionis (Hermanubis)".


----------



## omentremor (May 31, 2006)

i've been looking for tabs for Slaves Shall Serve for a while now. Where can I get them.


----------



## Vince (May 31, 2006)

The member jukebox here has some great tracks too. check out Chris's "Midwinter" for some great heavy 7-string riffage


----------



## zimbloth (May 31, 2006)

omentremor said:


> i've been looking for tabs for Slaves Shall Serve for a while now. Where can I get them.



I'm not sure. I mainly just goto metaltabs.com or I just figure it out on my own. Behemoth stuff (IMO) is fairly easy to play. Nergal rules but he's no guitar virtuoso.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> You're welcome. Yes, on the last two Behemoth albums "Demigod" and "Zos Kia Cultus", Nergal is using 7-strings tuned to Bb in some of the tracks. Some highlights of these include: "Slaves Shall Serve", "The Nephilim Rising", "As Above So Below", "Zos Kia Cultus" and "Mysterium Coniunctionis (Hermanubis)".



They alos do "Reign Ov Shemsu Hor" on a 7 as well.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 1, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> "You don't need to tune down to be heavy" Max from Sepultura



It was actually Andreas Kisser who said that... 

New Old Man's Child album also has a 7 string track called Plague of Sorrow, as well as Dimmu Borgir's Progenies of the Great Apocalypse.

There's a lot of 7-string action in Arcturus as well.


----------



## neverhead_666 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mark. A said:


> "You don't need to tune down to be heavy" Max from Sepultura
> 
> What I say: Get a 7 and keep it in standard
> 
> Anyway, I can't believe you forgot Meshuggah


 
awsome band but unfortunately they use8 strings


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 1, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> I've seen The Great Debate tabs in B D A D G B E, so I guess that one.



No sir, The Great Debate is in standard 6-string tuning.


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 2, 2009)

Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine



neverhead_666 said:


> awsome band but unfortunately they use8 strings



On their later stuff yes, but they did use 7's back in the days.


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 2, 2009)

shadowgenesis said:


> This Dying Soul is done on a seven. Don't know why i don't hear more about that song, cuz Train of Thought is my fav album and i think everything on there rocks. Be careful what people tell you is done on a 7 by DT tho. Unless you def hear a low B, Petrucci's playing a 6-string (often in C - standard tuning down 2 whole steps). I know a number of tracks on Awake were done on a 7, but I don't know which ones.
> 
> And yeah, glass prison is on a 7. It's the reason i bought one!


not always. Panic Attack was made with a stingray, and is played with a baritone 6 live


----------



## Riff Obsessed (Sep 2, 2009)

neverhead_666 said:


> awsome band but unfortunately they use8 strings


Actually they've only been using them from Nothing onwards. Destroy Erase Improve and Chaossphere are on 7-strings tuned to Bb. 

As for Cannibal Corpse, a lot of their later stuff is actually on 6-strings tuned to Bb, as Rob I'm pretty sure never uses 7s and Pat apparently feels more comfortable on a 6 (this came straight from Alex Webster on the Cannibal Corpse board).

The only bands that I can think of that hasn't been mentioned here that uses 7's is Spawn of Possession, though that's only for half of the guitarwork (one plays a seven, the other a six), and Gorguts (tuned G C F Bb Eb G C), though I don't remember which songs. If not you can try arranging a few songs in B standard, all Cryptopsy and At The Gates (except And The World Returned I think) are in B standard too.

Though if you're still after some songs, what I've been doing lately is using a plugin for WinAmp called PaceMaker, and have been shifting some songs down to B to try and get my head around the lower string (stuff like Immolation and Hate Eternal which are around C - C# anyways), so that could be worth a shot I guess.


----------



## SjPedro (Dec 9, 2009)

On the Dream Theater songs in 7 strings I think people pretty much summed them up and I think you can play the entire 12 Step Suite ,with the exception of Root of All Evil which I play on a 6 in half step tuning, you can play it all: The Glass Prison, This Dying Soul, Repentance and the new one The Shattered Fortress 

I might be wrong but I think you can adapt Forsaken,Prophets of War and Constant Motion to work on a 7 string...I think I'll try that
Constant Motion might get easier like this, I don't know. I'll give it a shot

Songs that I have seen adapted to the 7 string and work pretty good: 

As I Am
Honor Thy Father


EDIT: Try Misunderstood too....it's easy to play except for that solo that apparently was recorded and reversed and added to the studio track lol (or so I am told)


----------

